# Scarm PECOl library question



## Subsailor (Mar 9, 2017)

Newbie here, so forgive my ineptness.

I am using SCARM to design my layout and have a lot of Atlas code 100 flex track that to use, but want to use Peco switches. I have been unable to find the compatible Peco library for the Atlas code 100 track. Can anyone point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If no one can help, the program's author is a member here, screen name "Mixy". Try PM'ing him as a last resort (although you need more posts to be able to).


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Peco is listed as Peco-OO-100 in SCARM. So what's the deal with that? Look at Peco's info page here: 
http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=whatisoo


----------



## Subsailor (Mar 9, 2017)

*Thx for info*

I was able to download the library. Thx for the help.


----------

